# critique our new riding pony



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow very flashy :lol: she's only 13.2? looks a lot taller


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

mmmmmm thanks....yep she is definetly 13.2hh, the girl riding is my youngest daughter Jordy who turned 7 in March.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*Two words.
Cutie Pie!*


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, What can I say?!? She's gorgeous Tumai, beautiful! :wink: 

Looks nicely proportioned, very pretty head. Is she a little bum high? Or is that just the picture?  

Your daughter looks fab too. :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

aww its so very cute!


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

both are gorgeous! She's a lovely colour =]


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

*Gasp* 

ADORABLE!!

What is she TB or what??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

She's nice, a little heavier than the "open" riding ponies over here, in one pick she isn't tracking through properly- a common rp trait, but overall a nice pony.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes she is a little heavier than most rp's here too! She's actually not tracking through on any of the photo's but we are working on that as its only a training issue......  can you see anything else?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Um i think she needs a little more topline- but that's easy with work and just loosen her lower neck muscle.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes I agree. Can you see anything through her shoulders and down and carefully look at her general health in appearance....not a test but just want to know if people see what I can see? and maybe more?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah now that i look at that i think her front legs look a little weird but i'm not a very good judge of confo especially out of photos, sorry :?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats ok!! Thankyou for being honest! I wanted a critique because when she is placed in front of a judge that is exactly what will happen......for the show ring. I think she is not fully developed through the shoulder although her legs are straight and correct she looks narrow and I am hoping with build up of muscle and fitness this will develope more....I hope! 

Thankyou everyone who contributed to my post.....even with some of these "things" we think she is pretty lovely too and will offer a sharper challenge for my girl, Riding ponies are alot more responsive in reactions and offer a free moving ride. We hope to head toward show hunter with her but still have a wee way to go with training and fitness..........!
 We think she is a Beauty too! Thankyou all for your kind words


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah i agree riding ponies are the way toi go for the show ring, i was gonna suggest you put her in show hunter- i think she should do quite well in it. Oh and Riding Ponies definately are good for a little more challenge


----------

